# Everything is crashing down on us!



## misslizzy89

We both lost our jobs, lost the house my daughter, husband and I were living in and on top of all of that we have over 50k in medical bills we have to pay and there is no way we can do that. With all this stress, it's a wonder my husband doesn't just threaten to leave and do it. My husband is constantly sick and over 70lbs underweight. 

There are some praises to be had even in all the storm: my dad is letting us borrow his car until we can get our truck fixed and my daughter and I are healthy.

Even with those two good things, It is really difficult to feel like praising God. My husband thinks all this is happening because we have not been tithing like we are supposed to. I think it may just be a test of faith, but whatever it may be, we need some major prayer to get out of it.


----------



## striving

So sorry for such a difficult time! You are never abandonded, never alone.

We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; 9 persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed.....Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. 17 For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. 18 So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal. 

2 Cor. 4


----------



## marksaysay

misslizzy89 said:


> We both lost our jobs, lost the house my daughter, husband and I were living in and on top of all of that we have over 50k in medical bills we have to pay and there is no way we can do that. With all this stress, it's a wonder my husband doesn't just threaten to leave and do it. My husband is constantly sick and over 70lbs underweight.
> 
> There are some praises to be had even in all the storm: my dad is letting us borrow his car until we can get our truck fixed and my daughter and I are healthy.
> 
> Even with those two good things, It is really difficult to feel like praising God. My husband thinks all this is happening because we have not been tithing like we are supposed to. I think it may just be a test of faith, but whatever it may be, we need some major prayer to get out of it.


As a believer, understand that our trials don't come to hurt us but to help us. They are not to tear us down, but to build us up so that God can be glorified. He is equipping us to be a better vessel for his service. You wouldn't be able to comfort anyone and tell them about how trusting in God helped you if you've never had to trust Him. It's a difficult time and I will be praying for you and your family. One verse that always helps me is Jeremiah 29:11, "for I know the thoughts I think toward you...thoughts of peace, not of evil...". Just know that he has a plan for what you're going through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz

I don't believe that God requires you to give money to a church when your economic straits are so bad that you are in a crisis that threatens your family's wellbeing.

It is reasonable to stop tithing until you have income that allows for it.

Think of it. A lot of churches want 10% of your income. If you are not working, 10% of $0.00 is ZERO.

You can replace monetary participation with volunteering. Even sweeping up inside the church, etc.

Good luck to you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

misslizzy89 said:


> My husband thinks all this is happening because we have not been tithing like we are supposed to. I think it may just be a test of faith, but whatever it may be, we need some major prayer to get out of it.


 Please do not think this , this is as wrong as someone coming down with an incurable illness feeling it is their fault because they did not have "enough faith". Sometimes we do things to contrbute to our hardships-this is true. -BUt sometimes we don't! I don't believe God is there causing this at all. I have never tithed and me & husband has received more than we ever asked for financially. I knew in my heart (just being honest) If I gave that much, I would whine about it & it wouldn't be recognized anyway! So we have only given what we want to give from the heart & nothing more. (2 Cor 9:6-7) 

And I have known faithful tithing friends where the husband died in the prime of life because they could not afford a doctors appointment -no insurance - and he had a massive heart attack ! Never realizing the fruits of this promised financial gain, the wife left alone grieving why, questioning & expecting. It simply is not black & white. 

I was in a Bible Study one night, a friend of mine is a single mother who works very hard, her life has been a constant struggle since her divorce, she never vacations, has old cars, she knows NOTHING of luxeries, she has trouble even putting food on the table for her 2 kids, somehow she managed to purchase her own house (I was amazed -given her income), but this house is in dire need of repairs, much overlooked on the market. 

She asked an honest question before the people. " What do you do when you can hardly pay your bills and cant afford to give 10%? " - gotta love some christians -- 1st response went something like this -- "when I was down & out, I continued to give and was blessed with a $3,000 check mysteriously" (sounds like a Pat Roberston testimony on his show except the check would be $50,000). 

#2 response , a prominant person in the church bragged how they use their credit cards to pay for everything so they could buy a new car , and if someone could not pay their 10% , better to sell their house! (I could NOT believe my ears!) 

Given my dear friends situation, this was a major slap in her face. She has broken windows on the garage, gutters falling, peeling paint, she volunteers at this church faithfully --and these people offering their testimonies live in beautiful picture perfect picket fence style houses with working husbands -- It was SO hard for me to keep my mouth shut , I reget to this day that I did :FIREdevil: - thankfully someone came to her rescue but not giving the scriptures that SHOULD have been given.

Such as this: 2 Corinthians 8:13-15 ...

"Our desire is not that others might be relieved while you are hard pressed, but that there might be equality. At the present time your plenty will supply what they need, so that in turn their plenty will supply what you need. The goal is equality, as it is written: “The one who gathered much did not have too much, and the one who gathered little did not have too little.”

What is the Chruch there for -if not to help the down & out? I think most have lost their mission. Me & husband has helped this friend financially , fixing her car, many things, but we are just one family. 

Your church & friends should be rallying around YOU and helping you right now , given your situation, you need to worry about your bills and yourselves right now. Prayes are nice, but you need Loving ACTIONS more so.


----------



## cb45

:iagree: basically with SA but with a few "tweaks" of me own.

i dont believe in tithe post-Cross. its about free-will offerings now. but i dont hold it against anyone if they feel "convicted"
by the O.T. law of titheing. btwn them and God period.

i'll answer tho' if anyone wants to debate it, script vs scripture.

i'm not gonna mock anyone for incredible stories. God is a big 
God last time i checked and nothing he cant do.

liars cheats out there? sure. has been, always will. but that 
dont mean its all lies, falsehoods.

i dont how many know yer situation, the pros n cons, and maybe more that u havent divulged here, but True Churches 
shoud be like families and help ea. other out wherever possible.

but i know some folk for example who are poor money mgrs, know they are, and still expect OTHERS to help or give 'em a
hand out. 

no-way jose! no work no eat is there somewhere in OT.
or in modern day lingo, "no ticky, no shirty" (chinese dry cleaners....see/ask Jerry Seinfeld or Elaine....lol)

i think if u belong to a spirit filled church, or can find one, u'll see how true Christians really act out their faith....all tks to
the H>S> moving in them, so to speak.

dont lose heart. 

shalom aleichiem............


----------



## SimplyAmorous

cb45 said:


> i dont how many know yer situation, the pros n cons, and maybe more that u havent divulged here, but True Churches
> shoud be like families and help ea. other out wherever possible.
> 
> but i know some folk for example who are poor money mgrs, know they are, and still expect OTHERS to help or give 'em a
> hand out.
> 
> no-way jose! no work no eat is there somewhere in OT.


 Amazing, this is a 1st! CB45 agrees with me! :scratchhead:

And I agree with him again here! It is new Testament (2 Thessalonians 3:10) "For even when we were with you, we gave you this rule: "If a man will not work, he shall not eat."

Bible Verses on work, money & finances here : 

Bible Verses On Work, Employment, Business and Money

I always feel really bad for those who have medical debt, much of the time, this is not anyone's fault. My husband stayed at a lousy paying job for 18 straight yrs JUST FOR THE MEDICAL BENEFITS. So in it's own way, this was a money managing strategy for us. 

Many many choices in life, sometimes we make mistakes, but we can learn from them. Always hope, and MUCH to be learned & gained from being Frugal, conserving & watching carefully the dallors in those GOOD prosperous times, so when the winds blow & the storms come, we have the funds to fall back upon. 

Is there no way to get Help with these medical expenses. I would feel in your dire situation of loosing both jobs right now, this would be considered by the State - if you live in the US ???


----------



## daison

Also, we are called to give joyfully. It's very hard to give joyfully when you have nothing. Consider tithing with time if that is easier! 

And something that I learned in the toughest of tough times for us (financial as well) was to not pray to God to "help" us, to get us out of our debts, to bring us work etc etc. We should be praying "God, what can we do for YOU?" That's when the true blessings come, when we do His will.

Luke 18 - the parable of the persistent widow. We usually view ourselves as the widow, and God as the "unrighteous judge" - I believe we are the unrighteous judge, and God is the widow - begging to get through to us.

I'm sorry for your troubles  No strong christian is spared hard times


----------



## cb45

misslizzy89 said:


> Even with those two good things, It is really difficult to feel like praising God. My husband thinks all this is happening because we have not been tithing like we are supposed to. I think it may just be a test of faith, but whatever it may be, we need some major prayer to get out of it.


this paragraph of yours is
key/paramount MsLizzy. 1st things first: *Praise* is THE start,
the 1st utmost thing u MUST DO if u want a) his keen ear b) quick response/results. Most of us go into pity-party whiner mode "oh woe is me, oh woe is me" which is really self-centeredness of another level/sort, and not pleasing to God even tho' HE is beautiful in his mercy and answers us nevertheless (but not as speedily perhaps?).

if u need help where u cant muster up yer own praise in yer
own words then, go to early to mid-psalms where David will show u how its done (well). JUST DO IT!

even tho' i'm not inclined to agree with yer H's tithing super-
stition (?), i also know that "as a man thinks, so is he." so
better he tithed something/10% rather than nothing so that
he can at least estabilish some peace in order to move forward
with a clear conscience, to produce a solution/resolution quickly
or down the road.

My prayer for u and yer family is simply that u may be open to
Gods word to you, not your (or our) understandings AND, that u act on what he tells you, esp as pertains to how to pray 
effectively (Praise) and be able to listen for his voice via the
H>S>.

there is *light* at the end of the tunnel.  dont just try to muster up the faith to only believe it, but receive it by *Proclaiming* it out loud daily/hourly to family, friends, outside, inside your house....etc etc.

To SA: we agreed just fine on several/many pts early on in 
our correspondence. We parted ways only after u "slighted" the divinity, the honor, the holiness of MY KING Jesus Christ.

Many like u who do this, esp in anything resembling an in-
sidious way, are fortunate that my Master Yahshua (or 
Yeshua for short) aka Jesus, spoke against violence even 
repairing the enemies right ear in the Garden of Geth., for i 
would indeed be the jealous/zealous sort of fellow who'd take
such infidels heads (like a Templar would) with a clear conscience.

but alas, my Master said no and, HE is right in the final analysis
of all things.

yet your/the "day is coming..."

take heed yededeed (hebrew).


----------



## SimplyAmorous

cb45 said:


> To SA: we agreed just fine on several/many pts early on in our correspondence. We parted ways only after u "slighted" the divinity, the honor, the holiness of MY KING Jesus Christ.
> 
> Many like u who do this, esp in anything resembling an in-
> sidious way, are fortunate that my Master Yahshua (or
> Yeshua for short) aka Jesus, spoke against violence even
> repairing the enemies right ear in the Garden of Geth., *for i
> would indeed be the jealous/zealous sort of fellow who'd take
> such infidels heads (like a Templar would) with a clear conscience.*but alas, my Master said no and, HE is right in the final analysis of all things.
> 
> yet your/the "day is coming..."
> 
> take heed yededeed (hebrew


 Wow, you would think I am a Satan Worshipper! Geeeezzzeeee. FYI, I feel Jesus's parables & teachings are inspired by Heaven/God and very valuable for ALL to live by. 

Given your attitude towards others not in agreement with yourself, I again thank God for the secular martrys of yesterday who faught & gave their lives against Religious Tyranny , lest we still may have those who would be carrying out the taking off of heads because of "belief" (that would be merciful), among the other torturous devices invented & used for by religious men. 


This is why I have SO much respect for the Founding Fathers of this wonderful country, they had the wisdom to undertake something new -Democracy for all - the separation of Church from State, or we would still be putting people to death, burning them at the stake using this NT scripture .... John 15:6 "If anyone does not abide in Me, he is thrown away as a branch and dries up; and they gather them, and cast them into the fire and they are burned" 

Many of these Founding Fathers, especially Thomas Jefferson & Ben Franklin were heavily influenced by Deism, which appears to be more loving towards one's fellow man & more inaccordance to even what Jesus himself taught.


----------



## 4sure

This is not happening because you haven't paid tithes. You are under grace. Read and study about grace, what it truely means to be under grace.

You are a Christian so you love God right? Do you love Him for what he gives you or for who He is? 

If you lost wordly possessions, your health, and family abandoned you would you still love God? Would you want to know who He is?

Read about Job, may shed some light into your situation. Job 42:5


----------

